# All you 28 awg lovers



## Viper_SA (20/4/16)

Been playing with 28 awg paracoils and ended up doing a paracoil with one strand of 28 awg Kanthal A1 and one strand of 28 awg SS 316L. Really loving the vape on it. Between 6 and 8 wraps, 2mm ID, depending on the atomizers airflow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (20/4/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Been playing with 28 awg paracoils and ended up doing a paracoil with one strand of 28 awg Kanthal A1 and one strand of 28 awg SS 316L. Really loving the vape on it. Between 6 and 8 wraps, 2mm ID, depending on the atomizers airflow.


Pics

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (20/4/16)

Try 3 strands of 28g in parallel. You'll love it.


----------



## Stevape;) (20/4/16)

@zadiac what kinda ohms you looking at with 3 strands?


----------



## zadiac (20/4/16)

lol.....can't remember. I did this some months ago and I really loved the vape. The only reason I don't do those anymore is because with a compressed coil like that, it burns off my wick in the middle because I vape at high wattage for a warm vape, but while it lasted, it was an excellent vape.


----------



## Stevape;) (20/4/16)

Looking at something like this to put in my Derringer for the my Reo. Hoping all that wire fits the centrepostt tho


----------



## Viper_SA (21/4/16)

Petrus said:


> Pics



As soon as I get a chance. @zadiac, the 3 strands might not fit in the Cyclone 

I did do a 2 strand paracoil in the Atomic with 28 awg SS 316L, it's plenty hot for me with mtl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;) (22/4/16)

Tripple twisted not to bad

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

Can confirm. Parallel ss or kanthal 28g is all I use. @viper did you do that build on a mech or regulated mod?.


----------



## Viper_SA (22/4/16)

Sprint said:


> Can confirm. Parallel ss or kanthal 28g is all I use. @viper did you do that build on a mech or regulated mod?.



Mech. I don't have any regulated mods.


----------



## GreenyZA (22/4/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Mech. I don't have any regulated mods.


Only mech mods an no pics?? I'm sure you got something to post a pic with.. Nudge nudge..


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

Stevape;) said:


> @zadiac what kinda ohms you looking at with 3 strands?


 To answer your question.

The perfect ratio is a coil as wide 1,5 times diameter.

Assuming the dimension, wraps of 28g are between 12-14.

4 wraps is 12 lines of wire.

dual coil you get approx. 0.2 ohms

watts around 75.

3- wraps = Too Hot on a Mech

5+ wraps = Too high ratio Metal/Cotton


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

Working on a 2mm ~ 3mm diameter.


----------



## zadiac (22/4/16)

Stevape;) said:


> @zadiac what kinda ohms you looking at with 3 strands?



3 Strands of 28g at 6 wraps round a 3mm ID gets you .2 ohms. I vape it at 80 watts for a nice warm vape.
That's a dual coil. 2 x 6 wraps a side.


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

zadiac said:


> 3 Strands of 28g at 6 wraps round a 3mm ID gets you .2 ohms. I vape it at 80 watts for a nice warm vape.
> That's a dual coil. 2 x 6 wraps a side.



3 strand 28g kanthal x 6 wraps = 5.99 wraps for 0.28 ohms. 3mm diameter. 

Assuming total length of legs at 25mm


----------



## zadiac (22/4/16)

Sprint said:


> 3 strand 28g kanthal x 6 wraps = 5.99 wraps for 0.28 ohms. 3mm diameter.
> 
> Assuming total length of legs at 25mm



Vaping on that right now. On my Rolo DNA200. Shows .2 ohms. You can disagree, but that's what I'm vaping right now.


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

I don't believe you


----------



## zadiac (22/4/16)

Not my best build, but it hits soooo good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

It's a crapshoot with different brands/grades of kanthal only way to decide was use the same wire on each setup. 

Disagree will be removed.


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

Looks juicy


----------



## zadiac (22/4/16)

I only did it to test the resistance. My fav is dual coil, 24g SS317L on 3.5mm ID, 9 wraps each. Comes to .27 ohms cold. Running at 80 watts too. Love it.


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

Lol did you coil that sucker up for the photo just now?. 

I need to try 26 or 24 SS. 

Spaced or compact?


----------



## zadiac (22/4/16)

No, this afternoon. Been vaping on it for a few hours now. Will be going back to my SS317L build now.


----------



## Silver (23/4/16)

This is a great thread @Viper_SA 

I love my 28g wire for faster ramping and crisper vapes

I have found the 30g is too thin for my type of coils
So I got 29g Kanthal a while back and found it great for paracoils. Double strand, on the RM2
Fast ramp, great crisp flavour for MTL


----------



## Viper_SA (23/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (23/4/16)

Kanthal 28 A1 was the first gauge I built with nearly 3 years ago... what was recommended by someone when I first started vaping. Worked fine in my first gear, but I don't use it much now. 

One of my favorite builds is high center parallel in atty's that allow them with all air intakes wide open for my DLH's. Parallels using same gauge and mixed gauge, ribbon, twisted, etc. I have all the KA1 gauges from 34-22, a couple of Ni80, several ribbon but no SS or Ti yet. I do some dual parallel horizontal builds in atty's that can't do the high center.


----------



## Silver (23/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Kanthal 28 A1 was the first gauge I built with nearly 3 years ago... what was recommended by someone when I first started vaping. Worked fine in my first gear, but I don't use it much now.
> 
> One of my favorite builds is high center parallel in atty's that allow them with all air intakes wide open for my DLH's. Parallels using same gauge and mixed gauge, ribbon, twisted, etc. I have all the KA1 gauges from 34-22, a couple of Ni80, several ribbon but no SS or Ti yet. I do some dual parallel horizontal builds in atty's that can't do the high center.



Awesome @Spydro 

I would like to hear from you your experience of Ni80 versus Kanthal
And what gauge of Ni80 have you tried?


----------



## Viper_SA (23/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/16)

What atty is that @Viper_SA


----------



## Viper_SA (23/4/16)

Silver said:


> What atty is that @Viper_SA



The first pic was my Viper. The 2nd pic is an old Derringer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (23/4/16)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Spydro
> 
> I would like to hear from you your experience of Ni80 versus Kanthal
> And what gauge of Ni80 have you tried?



I have 26 & 28 Ni80 right now (use the 26 more than the 28). Ni80 has less resistance per inch than KA1, so more wire in contact with wicks on the same net ohm value coil. It ramps faster, has lower power loss that is a plus for builds requiring longer tails (like high center parallel, etc).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/16)

Spydro said:


> I have 26 & 28 Ni80 right now (use the 26 more than the 28). Ni80 has less resistance per inch than KA1, so more wire in contact with wicks on the same net ohm value coil. It ramps faster, has lower power loss that is a plus for builds requiring longer tails (like high center parallel, etc).



Thanks @Spydro, sounds like a winner wire to me


----------

